# LA to New Orelans ANYONE ??? Thumb or rail



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey all !!

I am looking for a hitching OR hopping partner,
hopping posse to go form LA to NOLA sometime in June/July.

Anyone interested !!??
I'm an old old Punk gal, want o hitch or hop with experienced peeps.
No under agers, warrants etc. NO DRAMA !! 
I'm also sober and hard drug free no scum fucks PLEASE,
but pretty laid back and like to have sober fun fun fun !!

Just looking for some nice peeps to travel/stay with on the road.
Email me direct.

Linda/Ziggy
[email protected]


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jun 2, 2010)

A sober punk, looking for sober punks, to go to New Orleans. Good luck with that!


----------



## rezmutts (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow! sounds like fun and better yet being sober.. I had lots of fun traveling with fellow straight edge comrades. And then there were times I traveled drunk.. which really sucks and can delay arive. have fun and be safe and don't jump in with drunks.. That's the frst thing I check..


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm NOT straight edge - a good idea gone horribly wrong.
I suppose what I was trying to say was I don't want to travel with scumfucks or wasters.
Been there, been one don;t want to go there again - Thanks,
So If you are looking for a travel buddy to get to NOLA or points in between ??
EMAIL ME !
[email protected]


----------

